# Does this ever happen to you



## BrownSheep (Mar 3, 2015)

It seems when ever I have to get up early I am unable to sleep. 
Right now I have a lab in 5 hours and I am litterally so hyper I could roll around on the floor like a five year old. I would go for a run but you know its 1:30 in the morning and I'm a chick...not a good move in the city..

I know 4 hours is plenty of sleep for some people but I am an 8-9 hour sleeper at a minimum.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 3, 2015)

yep, I know all about this, your brain starts thinking about stuff and you end up awake before you need to be.  I usually end up reading for awhile in hopes of falling back to sleep or if it is closer to the time I need to be up I stay awake.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 3, 2015)

It happens to me too, particularly if I have to catch a flight or have an important meeting.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Mar 3, 2015)

Farming plans have kept me awake at wee hours of the morning, mind just doesn't shut down....no computer or tv, this generally keeps you up. Reading has worked for me in the past.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 3, 2015)

I think a lot of it, for me anyway, is the anxiety of knowing I need to be asleep. And then the anxiety of knowing I need to be up wakes me up every 40 min.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 3, 2015)

yes...that sounds perfectly normal to me!  When I've had to get up super early,  I sometimes wonder if it wouldn't be easier to just stay awake all night....but I do not do well without sleep!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 15, 2015)

Happens to me too and I also really need that sleep. I generally turn Pandora on (I've got it on my phone) to a classical station and set the sleep timer for an hour. 

Something about the music helps me turn off my brain so I can sleep.


----------

